# Spells that bypass Spell Resistance



## Rashak Mani (Jan 25, 2004)

I would like to know the spells that are not subject to SR from every WOTC book directly or indirectly. Also spells that reduce Spell Resistance...


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 25, 2004)

There's only one that I know of, off hand, Risshy. Remove Resistance from R&R 1.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 25, 2004)

Most Conjuration spells in 3.5 don't allow SR.

-Hyp


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes but those are HEALING spells.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 25, 2004)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Yes but those are HEALING spells.




What, like _Acid Fog_!?

-Hyp.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 25, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> What, like _Acid Fog_!?
> 
> -Hyp.



Notice I said MOST not all.


----------



## Mystery Man (Jan 25, 2004)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> There's only one that I know of, off hand, Risshy. Remove Resistance from R&R 1.



I'm convinced that entire book was written by teenagers in their moms basement after smoking a few of _something_.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 25, 2004)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> I'm convinced that entire book was written by teenagers in their moms basement after smoking a few of _something_.



That's my feeling about Forgotten Realms.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 25, 2004)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Notice I said MOST not all.




[mrs_richards]What are you talking about, you silly little man?[/mrs_richards]

-Hyp.


----------



## Mystery Man (Jan 25, 2004)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> That's my feeling about Forgotten Realms.



Well, if you go way back and do the math right, it was in the 60's. Not to hijack the thread or anything. 

Back on topic, there is always the feat Spell Penetration?


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes but some how I don't think that's what he wants. Just spells that ignore SR.


----------



## Rashak Mani (Jan 25, 2004)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> Back on topic, there is always the feat Spell Penetration?




   Well it doesn't bypass or ignore SR... it ... it ... penetrates SR


----------



## Mystery Man (Jan 25, 2004)

Rashak Mani said:
			
		

> Well it doesn't bypass or ignore SR... it ... it ... penetrates SR



It should really take it out to dinner and movie first....IMHO


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 25, 2004)

GROAN!!!!

And thus the bad punnage begins...


----------



## FireLance (Jan 25, 2004)

Like Hyp said, most Conjuration spells in 3.5e don't allow spell resistance.  For offensive Conjurations, in particular, the magic transports something to harm or hinder the target, but the thing transported is not itself magical and is thus not subject to spell resistance.

A listing of such spells in the PH includes:

Acid Splash (Sor/Wiz 0)
Grease (Sor/Wiz 1)
Glitterdust (Sor/Wiz 2)
Melf's Acid Arrow (Sor/Wiz 2)
Web (Sor/Wiz 2)
Sleet Storm (Sor/Wiz 3)
Stinking Cloud (Sor/Wiz 3)
Evard's Black Tentacles (Sor/Wiz 4)
Solid Fog (Sor/Wiz 4)
Cloudkill (Sor/Wiz 5)
Mordenkainen's Faithful Hound (Sor/Wiz 5)
Acid Fog (Sor/Wiz 6)
Incendiary Cloud (Sor/Wiz 8)

The Book of Exalted Deeds adds Blinding Glory (Sor/Wiz 9)

The Miniatures Handbook also contains the various Lesser [Energy] Orb spells (Sor/Wiz 1), Blast of Flame (Sor/Wiz 4) and Arc of Lightning (Sor/Wiz 5)


----------



## Rashak Mani (Jan 25, 2004)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> It should really take it out to dinner and movie first....IMHO




   Unless they are having relationship problems... then he just ignores the SR !!


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 25, 2004)

Stop!!! no more!! My brain can't take it!


----------



## Wereserpent (Jan 25, 2004)

But of course, SR could always just go out with his best friend instead.


----------



## Sir Whiskers (Jan 25, 2004)

Rashak Mani said:
			
		

> I would like to know the spells that are not subject to SR from every WOTC book directly or indirectly. Also spells that reduce Spell Resistance...




I tried attaching the files, but that didn't work, so I've copied the lists here. This info is based on a database built on the SRD, so there may be some errors, but it should be mostly correct.

*Spells that bypass SR, or for which SR is harmless:*

Acid Arrow
Acid Fog
Acid Splash
Aid
Air Walk
Alarm
Align Weapon
Alter Self
Analyze Dweomer
Animal Shapes
Animate Dead
Animate Objects
Animate Plants
Animate Rope
Arcane Eye
Arcane Lock
Arcane Mark
Arcane Sight
Arcane Sight, Greater
Augury
Barkskin
Black Tentacles
Bless
Bless Weapon
Blink
Blur
Break Enchantment
Bulls Strength
Bulls Strength, Mass
Changestaff
Clairaudience/Clairvoyance
Cloak of Chaos
Clone
Cloudkill
Commune
Commune with Nature
Comprehend Languages
Consecrate
Contact Other Plane
Continual Flame
Control Plants
Control Water
Control Weather
Control Winds
Create Food and Water
Create Greater Undead
Create Water
Creeping Doom
Cure Critical Wounds
Cure Critical Wounds, Mass
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Light Wounds, Mass
Cure Minor Wounds
Cure Moderate Wounds
Cure Moderate Wounds, Mass
Cure Serious Wounds
Cure Serious Wounds, Mass
Dancing Lights
Darkness
Darkvision
Daylight
Death Ward
Deathwatch
Deeper Darkness
Delay Poison
Detect Animals or Plants
Detect Chaos
Detect Evil
Detect Good
Detect Law
Detect Magic
Detect Poison
Detect Scrying
Detect Secret Doors
Detect Snares and Pits
Detect Thoughts
Detect Undead
Diminish Plants
Discern Lies
Discern Location
Disguise Self
Dispel Magic
Dispel Magic, Greater
Displacement
Disrupting Weapon
Divination
Divine Favor
Divine Power
Earthquake
Elemental Swarm
Endure Elements
Entangle
Entropic Shield
Erase
Ethereal Jaunt
Expeditious Retreat
Fabricate
False Life
False Vision
Find the Path
Find Traps
Fire Seeds
Fire Shield
Flame Arrow
Fly
Floating Disk
Fog Cloud
Forcecage
Foresight
Freedom of Movement
Gaseous Form
Gate
Ghost Sound
Glitterdust
Globe of Invulnerability
Globe of Invulnerability, Lesser
Good Hope
Grease
Hallucinatory Terrain
Haste
Heal
Heal, Mass
Heal Mount
Helping Hand
Heroes Feast
Heroism
Heroism, Greater
Hold Portal
Holy Aura
Holy Sword
Identify
Illusory Wall
Imbue with Spell Ability
Incendiary Cloud
Insect Plague
Instant Summons
Invisibility
Invisibility, Greater
Invisibility, Mass
Invisibility Purge
Invisibility Sphere
Iron Body
Ironwood
Keen Edge
Knock
Know Direction
Legend Lore
Levitate
Light
Liveoak
Locate Creature
Locate Object
Longstrider
Mage Armor
Mage Hand
Mages Disjunction
Mages Faithful Hound
Mages Lucubration
Mages Magnificent Mansion
Mages Private Sanctum
Magic Fang
Magic Fang, Greater
Magic Stone
Magic Vestment
Magic Weapon
Magic Weapon, Greater
Major Creation
Make Whole
Meld into Stone
Mending
Message
Mind Blank
Minor Creation
Minor Image
Mirage Arcana
Mirror Image
Misdirection
Mislead
Mnemonic Enhancer
Moment of Prescience
Mount
Move Earth
Neutralize Poison
Nondetection
Obscuring Mist
Overland Flight
Passwall
Pass without Trace
Permanency
Permanent Image
Persistent Image
Phantom Steed
Phantom Trap
Phase Door
Planar Ally
Planar Ally, Greater
Planar Ally, Lesser
Plant Growth
Polymorph
Prestidigitation
Programmed Image
Project Image
Protection from Arrows
Protection from Energy
Protection from Spells
Prying Eyes
Prying Eyes, Greater
Raise Dead
Read Magic
Reduce Animal
Refuge
Regenerate
Reincarnate
Remove Blindness/Deafness
Remove Curse
Remove Disease
Remove Fear
Remove Paralysis
Repel Metal or Stone
Repel Wood
Resistance
Resist Energy
Restoration
Restoration, Greater
Restoration, Lesser
Resurrection
Reverse Gravity
Righteous Might
Rope Trick
Rusting Grasp
Sanctuary
Screen
Secret Chest
Secret Page
Secure Shelter
See Invisibility
Sending
Sepia Snake Sigil
Shambler
Shapechange
Shield
Shield of Faith
Shield of Law
Shield Other
Silent Image
Simulacrum
Sleet Storm
Snare
Soften Earth and Stone
Solid Fog
Soul Bind
Speak with Animals
Speak with Dead
Speak with Plants
Spectral Hand
Spell Immunity
Spell Immunity, Greater
Spell Resistance
Spell Turning
Spider Climb
Statue
Status
Stinking Cloud
Stone Shape
Stoneskin
Stone Tell
Summon Instrument
Summon Monster I
Summon Monster II
Summon Monster III
Summon Monster IV
Summon Monster V
Summon Monster VI
Summon Monster VII
Summon Monster VIII
Summon Monster IX
Summon Natures Ally I
Summon Natures Ally II
Summon Natures Ally III
Summon Natures Ally IV
Summon Natures Ally V
Summon Natures Ally VI
Summon Natures Ally VII
Summon Natures Ally VIII
Summon Natures Ally IX
Summon Swarm
Telepathic Bond
Time Stop
Tiny Hut
Tongues
Transformation
Transmute Mud to Rock
Transmute Rock to Mud
Transport via Plants
Tree Shape
Tree Stride
True Resurrection
True Seeing
True Strike
Unholy Aura
Unseen Servant
Ventriloquism
Virtue
Vision
Wall of Force
Wall of Iron
Wall of Stone
Wall of Thorns
Water Breathing
Water Walk
Web
Whispering Wind
Wind Walk
Word of Recall
Zone of Silence
*
Spells that are subject to SR:*

Animal Growth
Animal Messenger
Animal Trance
Antilife Shell
Antipathy
Antiplant Shell
Astral Projection
Atonement
Awaken
Baleful Polymorph
Bane
Banishment
Bears Endurance
Bears Endurance, Mass
Bestow Curse
Binding
Blade Barrier
Blasphemy
Blight
Blindness/Deafness
Burning Hands
Call Lightning
Call Lightning Storm
Calm Animals
Calm Emotions
Cats Grace
Cats Grace, Mass
Cause Fear
Chain Lightning
Chaos Hammer
Charm Animal
Charm Monster
Charm Monster, Mass
Charm Person
Chill Touch
Circle of Death
Clenched Fist
Color Spray
Command
Command, Greater
Command Plants
Command Undead
Cone of Cold
Confusion
Confusion, Lesser
Contagion
Control Undead
Crushing Despair
Crushing Hand
Daze
Daze Monster
Death Knell
Deep Slumber
Delayed Blast Fireball
Demand
Desecrate
Destruction
Dictum
Dimensional Lock
Disintegrate
Dismissal
Disrupt Undead
Dominate Animal
Dominate Monster
Dominate Person
Doom
Dream
Eagles Splendor
Eagles Splendor, Mass
Energy Drain
Enervation
Enlarge Person
Enlarge Person, Mass
Enthrall
Etherealness
Explosive Runes
Eyebite
Faerie Fire
Fear
Feeblemind
Finger of Death
Fire Storm
Fire Trap
Fireball
Flame Blade
Flame Strike
Flaming Sphere
Flare
Flesh to Stone
Forbiddance
Forceful Hand
Foxs Cunning
Foxs Cunning, Mass
Freedom
Freezing Sphere
Geas/Quest
Geas, Lesser
Ghoul Touch
Giant Vermin
Goodberry
Grasping Hand
Guidance
Gust of Wind
Halt Undead
Harm
Hide from Animals
Hide from Undead
Hideous Laughter
Hold Animal
Hold Monster
Hold Monster, Mass
Hold Person
Hold Person, Mass
Holy Smite
Holy Word
Horrid Wilting
Hypnotic Pattern
Hypnotism
Ice Storm
Illusory Script
Implosion
Imprisonment
Inflict Critical Wounds
Inflict Critical Wounds, Mass
Inflict Light Wounds
Inflict Light Wounds, Mass
Inflict Minor Wounds
Inflict Moderate Wounds
Inflict Moderate Wounds, Mass
Inflict Serious Wounds
Inflict Serious Wounds, Mass
Insanity
Interposing Hand
Irresistible Dance
Jump
Lightning Bolt
Limited Wish
Lullaby
Mages Sword
Magic Jar
Magic Missile
Mark of Justice
Maze
Meteor Swarm
Mind Fog
Miracle
Modify Memory
Nightmare
Orders Wrath
Owls Wisdom
Owls Wisdom, Mass
Phantasmal Killer
Plane Shift
Poison
Polar Ray
Power Word Blind
Power Word Stun
Prismatic Sphere
Prismatic Spray
Rage
Rainbow Pattern
Ray of Enfeeblement
Ray of Exhaustion
Ray of Frost
Reduce Person
Reduce Person, Mass
Repel Vermin
Repulsion
Resilient Sphere
Scare
Scintillating Pattern
Scorching Ray
Scrying
Scrying, Greater
Searing Light
Shadow Evocation
Shadow Evocation, Greater
Shadow Walk
Shocking Grasp
Slay Living
Sleep
Slow
Song of Discord
Sound Burst
Spike Growth
Spike Stones
Spiritual Weapon
Stone to Flesh
Storm of Vengeance
Suggestion
Suggestion, Mass
Sunbeam
Sunburst
Symbol of Death
Symbol of Fear
Symbol of Insanity
Symbol of Pain
Symbol of Persuasion
Symbol of Sleep
Symbol of Stunning
Symbol of Weakness
Sympathetic Vibration
Sympathy
Teleportation Circle
Temporal Stasis
Touch of Fatigue
Touch of Idiocy
Undeath to Death
Unholy Blight
Vampiric Touch
Wail of the Banshee
Wall of Fire
Wall of Ice
Waves of Exhaustion
Waves of Fatigue
Weird
Whirlwind
Wind Wall
Wish
Word of Chaos
Zone of Truth


----------



## Tarril Wolfeye (Jan 25, 2004)

The Spell you need is from Draconomicon: Lower Spell Resistance.

It's a nice spell, but I don't like the Fortitude Save, which makes Undead and Constructs immune.


----------



## Rashak Mani (Jan 25, 2004)

Do you have a similar list for 3.0 too ? I play 3.0 and 3.5 campaigns...

  Yesterday going through my PHB I noticed that 3.0 has almost no spells withouth SR !


----------



## gfunk (Jan 25, 2004)

You also forgot _Yoke of Mercy_ from the Book of Exalted Deeds.  (Sor/Wiz 2)
It bypasses SR.  It is my pacifist sorcerer's main offensive spell.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 25, 2004)

Tarril,

Remove Resistance is better IMHO.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 25, 2004)

Sir Whiskers, that's a great list - thanks.


----------



## Victim (Jan 25, 2004)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Tarril,
> 
> Remove Resistance is better IMHO.




I prefer the Lower Resistance version because it's far less likely to be beat by the target's save.  A penalty equal to caster level will, at most levels, exceed the removal of the target's resistance bonuses.  Since the Remove Resistance spell will likely be from a secondary school, spell focus benefits won't apply.  So getting through the save might be a lot dicier.


----------

